# Needing your prayers this morning



## ama0722

I know some of you have met Roxy at the Northern Cal playdate and a lot of you have met Sarah (Kathy's daughter) at National and Havanese shows. Roxy had to have exploratory surgery last night and is still at the vet. So if we could power our prayers and good thoughts together and send them her way.

Roxy is a very special little yorkie with the most darling personality. She is just a sweet little lover that licks you non stop and best of all, she thinks she is a Neezer. Dasher grew up with her and to this day when he sees yorkies he has no control and tries to pounce on them. 

So please send your prayers and good thoughts to the west coast today. I truly believe in the power of prayer.

Hugs,
Amanda


----------



## LuvCicero

Bless her heart. She reminds me of my daughter's Abby....looks so small. We will keep her in our thoughts and prayers. Please keep us posted on how she is doing.


----------



## Sheri

Roxy is a pretty little thing. I hope her surgery goes well, and they can find and fix whatever is wrong, easily.


----------



## HavaBaloo

Prayers and thoughts to Roxy, and Sarah and Kathy as well. Hoping everything goes well and little Roxy will be home soon.


----------



## mintchip

Sending prayers,good thoughts and hugs! Get well soon Roxy!!


----------



## Missy

sending prayers to Roxy and Sarah!


----------



## christie6104

My thoughts and prayers are with Roxy this morning. Please let us know how things go.


----------



## Leeann

Sending our thoughts and prayers to Roxy, Sarah & Kathy.


----------



## Murphy's Mom

Sending all of our prayers and positive energy to Roxy, Sarah, and Kathy. Get well soon little one.


----------



## juliav

I hope little Roxy's surgery goes well and they find out what's wrong with her.
Sending positive thoughts, prayers and puppy licks her way.


----------



## Poornima

Sending prayers, healing thoughts and hugs to Roxy, Sarah and Kathy! Get well soon Roxy!


----------



## mckennasedona

Oh no, what happened? Poor little Roxy. She's an adorable girl. 
My thoughts and prayers go out for Roxy, mama Sarah and grandma Kathy. I know how much they all love that little tyke.
Let us know any news as the day progresses.


----------



## maryam187

Roxy is just precious. Hope all will go well, sending prayers her way, please keep us posted.


----------



## Leslie

SoCal prayers being added for sweet little Roxy, Sarah and Kathy.


----------



## Mraymo

My thoughts are prayers are with Roxy, Sarah and Kathy. She's such a cutie. Hope all goes well.


----------



## Milo's Mom

I'll be thinking of Roxie today. Good luck!


----------



## Julie

Sending prayers from the midwest.:angel:


----------



## MopTop Havanese

Oh sweet Roxy- I will be thinking of you today and hope you can get some answers soon. Get Well!


----------



## Scooter's Family

I hope all goes well for the little cutie, she's a doll. What's the problem?

Prayers for them all...


----------



## Beamer

Get better soon Roxy!!

Ryan


----------



## Jammies

*Sending prayers for Roxy! What a beautiful little girl!*


----------



## littlebuddy

been there too many times, know what you are going thru, prayers and positive thoughts coming to you and your yorkie.


----------



## Evye's Mom

Roxy is just as precious as can be. Healing thoughts and prayers are with them.


----------



## pjewel

My prayers go out for Roxy, Sarah and Kathy. Is there some kind of blockage? What were they looking for?


----------



## irnfit

My prayers go out to Roxy and her family. She is the cutest little thing.


----------



## Kathie

My prayers are with that little cutie and her family.


----------



## rdanielle

Aww Roxy is such a doll! I hope everything goes well with her & that she has a speedy recovery.


----------



## Miss Paige

We know what prayers & positive thoughts can do so please know we are sending tons of hugs-pupster kisses-prayers & positive thoughts to Roxy & her family.

Hugs Roxy-
from
Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## LuvCicero

Checking back in and still thinking about Roxy and her family. Amanda, have they found out what the problem is yet?


----------



## mckennasedona

I'm checking in as well......any news? Little Roxy and family have been on my mind all day.


----------



## Leslie

Just checking for any news.


----------



## danak

Checking in.


----------



## ama0722

Thanks everyone. Keep the prayers going. They were able to see Roxy today but they are waiting on results and seeing if she can keep some food down. So all the prayers you can keep sending are wonderful.

Hugs,
Amanda


----------



## marjrc

Look at that sweet face! Of course, we'll be keeping Roxy and Sarah in our thoughts and prayers. I hope all works out!


----------



## mellowbo

Sending prayers up for Roxy, Sarah and Kathy.
Carole


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang

More SoCal prayers going out for Roxy. May she be home and feeling fine real soon. :amen:


----------



## BeverlyA

Sending prayers and well wishes for little Roxy. 
May the Lord guide the vets to find answers to her problems and have her healthy in no time.

Beverly


----------



## MaddiesMom

Roxy is absolutely adorable. What a sweet face. Sending prayers for her full recovery.


----------



## good buddy

Oh bless her heart, such a dear little one! Prayers for some good answers for her and a successful surgery.


----------



## Poornima

Continue to send prayers and healing thoughts to Roxy.


----------



## casperkeep

Just checking in....it is so hard when your little baby is sick and you just want them to get better. Hugs and prayers going out to you all!!!


----------



## Scooter's Family

Hope she's doing well today.


----------



## Leeann

Please keep the prayers going, Roxy is now home but they still have no complete answers yet to as what is wrong. Lets hope and pray with Roxy being home getting the love she needs from her mommy she will make a full recovery. Kathy said Sarah read the forum last night and felt all our arms around her praying for her little girl so please keep them coming.


----------



## juliav

Get well soon little Roxy, we are thinking of you and sending positive vibes for your recovery.


----------



## Kathy

HI ALL, and thank you so much for your positive thoughts and prayers for Roxy and Sarah. Roxy is back in the hospital. Keep those prayers going please. Oh how I wish I could make it all better. It hurts me to see Roxy and my wonderful daughter go through this. The unknown is so darn hard to deal with!


----------



## TnTWalter

Adding hugs & prayers for Roxy and her mom.


----------



## Scooter's Family

Sorry to hear that Kathy, will continue to pray for them both.


----------



## Murphy's Mom

We have been thinking of little Roxy all weekend and continue sending our prayers. I hope they can figure this out soon. Kathy you are right, the unknown is so difficult. 
Becki Vicky Jonah and Riley


----------



## kelrobin

Sending prayers and hugs for Roxie to get well soon. Please keep us updated on her progress . . . :hug:


----------



## Evye's Mom

I am keeping Roxy close in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## mckennasedona

Sending more healing thoughts and prayers. Poor little Roxy. I hope they can find out what's wrong.

Sending hugs to you and Sarah.


----------



## pjewel

I'm wrapping her in love and healing. Sending cyber hugs to you all as I continue to pray for the vet's ability to find and correct the problem and Roxy's return to good health.


----------



## luv3havs

Get well wishes and prayers for Roxy and her family.
She looks so sweet.


----------



## tabby2

Oh, gosh, just got back this afternoon from a trip and saw this thread. Thoughts and prayers to Roxy, Sarah and Kathy. Jane


----------



## Milo's Mom

Best wishes and healing thoughts for Roxy!


----------



## murphymoesmamma

Sending prayers for Roxie. She is so sweet and reminds me of my princess KoKo (my daughter's Yorkie).

Holly & Murphy


----------



## marjrc

((((((hugs))))))) to Sarah and Roxie and Kathy. It's hard when they are so little and they can't express how they are feeling. Best wishes.


----------



## SMARTY

Been gone a few days so just catching up with past post, I'm so sorry Roxy and Sarah are having to go throught this. Every thing positive I can send your way is coming.


----------



## LuvCicero

I'm still thinking about little Roxy and praying she is better today.


----------



## mintchip

Get well soon Roxy!


----------



## mellowbo

Update anyone?
Carole


----------



## Posh's Mom

just seeing this, as i've been off the forum for a while. hoping roxy is doing well. she is adorable!


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger

I spoke with Kathy yesterday. She said that they still don't know exactly what is wrong. The vet had biopsied her liver and found that it isn't cancer or an infection. They were very relieved. She is getting a little better everyday and was licking Sarah when she came for a visit. That is a great sign. Keep the prayers coming!


----------



## mintchip

Thanks Jennifer.
((((((( Roxy, Sarah and Kathy))))))))


----------



## Scooter's Family

Happy to hear she's feeling a little better!


----------



## Lina

I'm coming in late, but I'll be sending positive thoughts of healing to little Roxy!


----------



## Leslie

Continuing my prayers for little Roxy, Sarah and Kathy


----------



## maryam187

Thinking of you little Roxy :kiss:


----------



## juliav

Sending more healing vibes for little Roxie.


----------



## LuvCicero

I'm keeping all in my prayers.


----------



## Leeann

Just got txt from Kathy, Roxy is still not doing good please please keep your prayers going for this little girl.

Kahty & Sarah my heart goes out to you, I hope you feel the big hug I am sending along with my prayers.


----------



## Evye's Mom

I am so sorry to hear this. I am sending big hugs and keeping Roxy close in my thoughts and prayers. Please get well Roxy.


----------



## boo2352

Just saw this thread -- sending prayers for Roxie.


----------



## Scooter's Family

Poor little Roxy, thoughts and prayers for you all Kathy.


----------



## Leslie

Bless her heart! Prayers for the vets to figure out what's wrong and have the knowledge/resources deal effectively with it.

Hugs to Kathy and Sarah :hug:


----------



## MopTop Havanese

Oh no! 
Super duper quick healing thoughts for Roxie!


----------



## Kathy

thanks everyone. It has been a very, very long week to say the least, but our dear Roxy is hanging in there. She is healing slowly for sure. We still have no idea what caused the problem to begin with, but the liver biopsy came back showing no liver shunt and no liver cancer, so we are pleased with that. It showed that her liver can be regenerated and heal, but we just don't know what caused the problem in the first place. The pathology report said it could be a toxin, pills, plant, or something else. She has not eaten since this happened. We think at this point her appetite needs to be stimulated as she is interested in the smells now, something she didn't care about a couple of days ago. Each day has brought something new and it has been a true roller-coaster! One visit she seems to really be improving then we go back a few hours later and she has gone backward. 

It was decided last night to take her off her IV's and give meds by mouth to see if she could tolerate it and then have her eat and drink by mouth. The instructions were to be that the vet techs feed her every two hours LIQUID either by her taking it on her own or by them giving it to her via syringe. Well, it seems they instead were giving her solid canned food in a dish and putting it into her crate and if she didn't eat, OH WELL! Guess what, she didn't eat so therefore she was not getting any nutrients at all today, include glucose, which of course caused problems!!! She started oozing from her incision and blood serum too. We were visiting with her outside in my van when this happened. We rushed her back inside and told the tech what was happening. She said, "well, we will have to wait for Dr St Claire to come in at 9:00pm." You can imagine that did NOT sit well with either Sarah or I. Another vet examined her and they did yet another ultrasound too and she realized what had happened freakin finally and boy did she do some yelling. So, we are hoping that NOW we are on the right track and can move forward. Within 20 minutes after getting nutrients in her she was a whole new Yorkie! THANK GOD we were there as they would have waited another 6 hours if we had not been! 

PLEASE keep praying for her and Sarah. No sleep and stress is not good and Roxy is Sarah's daughter and this has been very, very difficult.

Hugs to you all and thank you so much, we do feel your hugs and prayers.


----------



## JeanMarie

Hope you get good news about little Roxy. She's a cutie.


----------



## mintchip

Leslie said:


> *Bless her heart!* *Prayers for the vets to figure out what's wrong and have the knowledge/resources deal effectively with it.
> 
> Hugs to Kathy and Sarah :hug:*


Amen!


----------



## mimismom

sending prayers and best wishes to Roxy and Sarah and all involved!!


----------



## Brady's mom

Keeping Roxy, you and Sarah in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Kathy

Update

Roxy had to have a second surgery tonight. They found that she had a negative reaction to the sutures. She was filled with infection, even though she had normal blood levels, no temp or other signs they watch for. The ended up having to remove several inches of her intestines!

Please keep praying our girl can come home soon.


----------



## Leeann

Kathy we are sending every bit of strength and prayers we have to you, Sarah and Roxy. This has been a long long week, I hope and pray that the finding of the negative reaction and fixing it is what finally brings Roxy home where she can heal in the loving care of her momma.


----------



## Scooter's Family

The same thing happened to Scooter after neutering, he had a reaction to the sutures but as soon as they were removed and replaced he healed so quickly. We'll pray for the same for Roxy. Big hugs to her, Sarah and you too Kathy.


----------



## HavaBaloo

Oh no...poor little muffin :hug: I will keep her in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## LuvCicero

I am so sorry that Roxy ~ and her family ~ is having to go through all of this, but hopeful that now she will begin to feel better and be home soon. I will keep you all in my prayers. (((hugs)))


----------



## Miss Paige

Kathy:

Know that you, Sarah & darling-beautiful Roxy are in our thoughts and prayers. Miss Paige-Mr Roman-Ms Frannie are sending their own special prayers & tons of pupster kisses. They say Pupster prayers are the best-and I will add mine to theirs. Prayers & positive thoughts work wonders.

Hugs Dear Friend
Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## tabby2

I'm so sorry to hear about Roxy's setback, but hope that this will be what's needed to get her on the road to recovery and back home and well quickly. BJ, Abby and I send hugs and best wishes for all of you. Jane

P.S. BJ said to tell Aunt Sarah and G'ma Kathy that he's willing to send one of his Flossies to his cousin Roxy.


----------



## mckennasedona

Poor little Roxy. I hope the latest surgery will be what she needs to get her on the road to recovery so that she can come home. We're still praying for her and all of you.


----------



## juliav

Kathy,

I am so sorry about all the set backs little Roxy has had. Sending more prayers and healing hugs your way.


----------



## MaddiesMom

Oh my gosh, Kathy. I'm so sorry to hear of this latest setback. Sending lots of hugs and prayers....


----------



## mellowbo

Kathy, now that they found the problem I'm sure she will be home FAST!
xxoox
Carole


----------



## pjewel

Kathy, I'm so sorry to hear about Roxy's setback. I hope this surgery does the trick and she is on the mend now. Prayers for her and all of you as you get through this nightmare.


----------



## Poornima

Kathy, I am so sorry to hear about the setback. Sending healing thoughts, prayers to Roxy.


----------



## MopTop Havanese

Wow that is just crazy!
I hope Roxy will heal quickly now and be home soon!
Let me know if there is anything I can do to help-


----------



## maryam187

Good day, that poor tiny little things is going through a lot along with her momma and family. I am sending healing thoughts her way.


----------



## Jill in Mich

Kathy, I'm so sorry you all are going through this ordeal. I hope Roxy is feeling better soon.


----------



## SMARTY

I wanted to check before I went to bed for any new news. Hopefully by morning you will all be in better shape. You have so many people sending out prayers and good vibs that only good can come from it.


----------



## marjrc

I was hoping to read some better news. I wanted to check in again before leaving on our trip in a couple of hrs. Looks like we really have to be vigilent about our loved ones' care. Good thing you were with Roxy when she reacted badly to the sutures! Poor little thing ... (((Hugs))) 

Sending love and prayers to you all.


----------



## Poornima

Just checking how Roxy was doing this morning. Hope she is doing well. Sending hugs and healing thoughts.


----------



## Leslie

Poornima said:


> Just checking how Roxy was doing this morning. Hope she is doing well. Sending hugs and healing thoughts.


Me, too


----------



## juliav

Just checking on the little Roxy this morning and sending more hugs and positive vibes her way.


----------



## marb42

I just saw this - been traveling to see family. I hope that Roxy gets better quickly. Poor baby.
Gina


----------



## pjewel

Come on Roxy girl, we're all pulling for you. Hoping today is the day she starts getting better. Sending prayers and healing vibes in her direction.


----------



## LuvCicero

Checking in hoping for some good news. I hope Roxy will be able to come home for the weekend.


----------



## Leeann

I did get to chat with Kathy for a little bit tonight she said that Roxy was starting to act a little better today. She is still not home yet so please keep sending those prayers, this little girl is a fighter and needs all the strength we can send to help get her home.


----------



## ama0722

*Roxy is home!*

I just heard from Kathy that Roxy is home and got a picture from her blackberry!:tea: Keep her in your thoughts as with 2 surgeries in a week for a tiny dog is a lot but she is obviously a fighter. I just know how being home is so much better on her and being with her mama will help with that healing. I can't wait to hear and see Roxy doing some Neezer RLHs again.


----------



## Evye's Mom

Well, in spite of what Roxy has been through, she is as cute as ever. Makes me want to pick her up and kiss, kiss, kiss her. So glad she is home and hopefully the recuperation will be much quicker with mommy's TLC.


----------



## SMARTY

Thank you for the update. We are so happy she is home and agree she will heal much faster with the ones that love her.

*Wishing Roxy a Speedy Recovery*


----------



## pjewel

I'm so happy she's back home in her mama's (and grandma's) loving arms. Her photo is telling me she's been through a lot and she's very tired but happy to be back home. I feel like she's saying "I think I'll go rest now." You rest up and get well quick little one. You have a lot of people praying for you. Hugs from here.


----------



## Jill in Mich

So glad to hear Roxy is home. Praying she on her way to a full recovery.


----------



## Scooter's Family

Loving her little pink blankie and bed and happy to hear she's home with her mom. What a sweet little face!


----------



## Leslie

So happy to know she's home. Recover quickly, Roxy!


----------



## marb42

Glad Roxy is home. She is just adorable. I hope she heals quickly.
Gina


----------



## mckennasedona

I'm so glad Roxy is home!! Get well soon sweet little girl.


----------



## Lina

I'm so glad to hear that Roxy is home! I will continue to send her healing thoughts so she is 100% soon.


----------



## Missy

so glad to hear Roxy is home. keep fighting little one and get all better. sending my prayers for a remarkable recovery.


----------



## mellowbo

Roxy looks so tired, poor little baby. I'm so glad she is doing better. I've always had good vibes about this. Prayers are still coming her way.
Carole


----------



## Miss Paige

So glad to hear Roxy is home-sending tons of hugs to her-and her human family-take care little one and get better soon.

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## Olliesmom

OH MY...

I have been off for over w week except one quick peek

poor little baby!

My prayers to your family...and I so cant wait to see her at another N. CA havanese playdate...healthy and happy...

Hugs...:amen:


----------



## Lunastar

Ah hope she is recovering well.


----------



## marjrc

SO glad to come back from vacation and read that Roxy is home. How is she doing these days, Kathy (or Sarah?)?


----------



## Poornima

Hope that Roxy is recuperating well at home. She looked so tired but happy to be with her mom. Wishing a speedy, healthy recovery!


----------



## ama0722

Kathy asked that I update everyone. Please keep Roxy in your prayers and thoughts still. It is pancreatis and while she had good news about her other tests-liver, blood, etc., Roxy isn't able to keep food down. She is on a special diet but she is getting sick and not doing well again. Ofcourse, Sarah is very upset and Kathy as well. She likely will have to be going back to the vet for iv so she doesn't get dehydrated. 

Hugs,
Amanda


----------



## SMARTY

thank you for the update Amanda. This is such a hard time for all of them. Kathy, Sarah and Roxy are in our prayers.


----------



## Scooter's Family

Poor little thing! They'll all be in our prayers for a speedy recovery.


----------



## MopTop Havanese

At least they have a diagnosis now- I hope Roxy continues to get stronger and beats it!


----------



## tabby2

Ditto to all of the above, Jane


----------



## Lunastar

OH dear, I will say some prayers for poor Roxy again. I hope that she can recover soon.


----------



## JASHavanese

MopTop Havanese said:


> At least they have a diagnosis now- I hope Roxy continues to get stronger and beats it!


Ditto to that. Wow I just read through this thread and what a roller coaster ride! :grouphug:


----------



## casperkeep

oh i will be sending lots of prayers to them....its sooo hard when our little ones are sick.....big hugs to them all


----------



## LuvCicero

Thanks for the update. I'm glad they know what to treat and hope Roxy gets better real soon. I will keep all in my thoughts and prayers!


----------



## ama0722

I just received this update from Kathy. Please keep her, Sarah, and Roxy in your prayers. I am personally praying for a miracle to occur at this point.



> Roxy has pneumonia now as a result of aspirating her foamy vomit which happens when fed because she developed an esophagus stricter cause by her acid stomach coming up due to the pancreatitis and the two surgeries she had in such a short time. We are very saddened and not sure she can be saved. This little girl has been so brave and strong and so very much loved.


----------



## Evye's Mom

I am continuing my prayers for Roxy and my thoughts are with Kathy and Sarah.


----------



## Leslie

:hug:Roxy:hug: :hug:Sarah:hug: :hug:Kathy:hug:


----------



## Scooter's Family

So sorry to hear this. We'll continue to pray for them all.


----------



## juliav

I am so very sorry to hear this news. 
Sending more prayers to Roxy, Sarah and Kathy. :grouphug:


----------



## good buddy

Hugs to Kathy and Sarah and Roxy. This is just such an awful nightmare for all of you! I pray Roxy can pull through. She has been through enough already. Poor little thing.


----------



## mckennasedona

Oh no, poor Roxy. My thoughts and prayers go out to all of them.


----------



## ama0722

While you guys are sending your prayers. I just found this clip (youtube deleted the song on it) But when I first went to meet Kathy and her family-human and fur, Roxy was one of the puppies or she thought so! No one ever told her she wasn't a Neezer and you can see in the ending of the clip she led the puppy pack. She is a tiny thing but you can just see how big her heart is.


----------



## mckennasedona

Awww, what a sweetheart she is. I remember Sarah bringing her to the Havanese Club meeting at our house two years ago. She wandered around amongst the Havs without a care in the world. She didn't know she wasn't a Hav. It's cute how Kathy refers to Roxy as her granddog. I hope Roxy can pull through this latest setback.


----------



## HavaBaloo

Oh this just breaks my heart...I am sending prayers and thoughts to Roxy and the family.


----------



## tabby2

This is very sad news, and my heart goes out to Roxy, Kathy, Sarah and their family. I will keep hoping for a turnaround in Roxy's condition and am glad she's surrounded by such love and support. 

Jane


----------



## LuvCicero

I will continue my prayers. She has been a strong little girl and I'm praying she will take a turn for the better real soon. (((hugs)))


----------



## mimismom

That was a cute video! You can tell how full of life she is.


----------



## TAPAJ

I believe in the power of prayer, too, Amanda. Roxy has mine. Hope she's better soon. 

Tracy


----------



## Lunastar

Prayers for Roxy and family. How sad.


----------



## littlebuddy

kathy, sending prayers for roxy,i don't know if i mentioned this in a previous post but django had been diagnosed with a liver shunt and it turned out it was addisons. the vet on a whim called for this specific blood test and this was djangos diagnosis. i am just sending this out there to think about. it's soo hard, i know, django was in ICU for days wouldn't eat, but we are all sending prayers and good healing your way.


----------



## ama0722

Okay those big prayers are working. Roxy had a bit of a miracle and they were able to get a balloon down her esopagus and tube feed her. We are going to need all the prayers we can really get as she still has a long way and another procedure on Monday. But she is still a little fighter. I got to talk to Kathy and Sarah in the background and obviously, this has been very hard on them. They also have a sick family member, so things are heartbreaking right now. So just a little update but please keep the prayers coming for Roxy.

Hugs,
Amanda


----------



## marjrc

Thank you, Amanda. (((((((Hugs))))) to little Roxy and to the family.


----------



## marb42

Oh poor Roxy. This is so sad and heartbreaking. I hope she will be okay. Please let us know how she is after her procedure.
Gina


----------



## good buddy

Another procedure? What are they doing Monday? I'm glad she is still fighting. Wishing them all strength at this time.


----------



## Kathy

Thank you everyone for your continued prayers, they are working as witnessed after today. 

Roxy developed pneumonia and an esophageal stricter. The pneumonia was a result of hr vomiting and aspirating the foamy vomit. The esophageal stricter happened due to both surgeries and/or her vomiting of the foamy mucous post surgery due to the pancreatitis. It is caused by the stomach acid sitting in one spot and causes a burn for lack of a better description. When it heals it causes the esophagus to become very small due to the scare tissue and the dog can't swallow nor really vomit normally. This all happened 6 days post her second surgery. She was admitted to UC Davis and with their special machines and great doctors they were able to see the problem. 

By the way, this can happen ANYTIME a dog has surgery and is turned onto their back. 

Roxy's stricter was only 1 mm in diameter, which is very, very small and the vet told us last night they didn't know if she would survive the surgery and for us to expect the worse. Tears, prayer, tears, prayer and lots of hugs and talk is all we could do as they weren't sure if they could even attempt the surgery today because of her pneomonia. Well, today her oxygen counts were normal so they did the surgery. 

They have to put a very tiny scope, typically used on rats since her's was so narrow, down her throat with a balloon attached to it that they must pass through the stricter and then blow it up so stretch the stricter. They told us it could rupture or they might not be able to get it through all the way. Well, God helped and they were able to get it through and blow it up to 5mm which allowed them to be able to put a feeding tube into her stomach. This was important as she hasn't had food for 6 days now. Now she can get nourishment which will help her healing. This procedure will have to be done at least 3-5 more times and there isn't a guarantee it will work, nor that she will be able to tolerate this many surgeries, but right now the doctors are a lot more optimistic then yesterday as she survived today!!! Her blood counts are ALL normal which is awesome. 

THANK YOU to all of you that have kept Roxy in your prayers. Keep those prayers going though, we still have to take one day at a time.

Hugs to you all,
Kathy


----------



## Lina

Kathy, I am so happy to hear that they were able to get some food in Roxy and I really hope she will pull through this soon! I am sending positive thoughts your way. :hug:


----------



## juliav

Wow, little Roxy is a big fighter and I am so glad she was able to get some food. 
Sending more prayers and positive thoughts your way. :hug:


----------



## murphymoesmamma

Kathy you all have my continued prayers for darling Roxie. I have a special empathy for you because of our little princess KoKo. 

Holly & Murphu


----------



## Kathy

Lina said:


> Kathy, I am so happy to hear that they were able to get some food in Roxy and I really hope she will pull through this soon! I am sending positive thoughts your way. :hug:


Me too Lina. Clarification: Roxy has not been given food yet, as they wanted to allow her stomach to "settle" after surgery. They will try feeding her today and hopefully no foaming. They are giving her meds to keep the acid in her stomach at bay and lots of other stuff too.


----------



## Jill in Mich

Kathy, my heart goes out to you, Sarah and the rest of your family. What a little fighter that Roxy is. This has been an awful ordeal but the prayers continue that Roxy finds her way through this. 

Hugs and warm wishes to all of you.

Jill


----------



## Pixiesmom

Oh my goodness-hugs and prayers to Roxy. 
Hang in there sweetie.


----------



## good buddy

I sure hope the food settles in well today. After 6 days with no food, I'm sure she is very very hungry! Prayers going out to little Roxy for a restful day and a full tummy!


----------



## littlebuddy

thinking of you and roxy, she sounds like a fighter!


----------



## Missy

Thinking of Roxy this morning. This is when you are happy to have terrier spirit. keep fighting little one. a lot of people love you and a lot more are sending prayers your way. Me included.


----------



## HavaBaloo

I keep you in my prayers little Roxy girl and am folding you in my {{HUGS}}. Fight baby girl....fight. Stay strong Kathy and Sarah.


----------



## Miss Paige

Sending Hugs and Prayers to Roxy-and you & Sarah. Just know you all are in our constant thoughts and prayers.

Hugs
Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## mckennasedona

We are still praying for Roxy's continued strength of spirit and for a full recovery. We are praying for strength for all of you.


----------



## Lina

Oh I misunderstood. I hope she gets fed today, then, and that she keeps it all down.


----------



## MaddiesMom

Oh dear, I'm so sorry to hear of Roxy's continuing challenges. That sweet girl is such a fighter. I'm still keeping her in my prayers, and I'm sure we're all sending Kathy and Sarah cyber hugs.:grouphug: Please keep fighting, Roxy!


----------



## marjrc

So much to go through for such a little girl. I'm hoping the procedures in expanding her stricter (not sure what that is... ) work well, she can eat and get her strength and maybe this will all be a thing of the past. We are all hoping for the very best for Roxy and you all.


----------



## littlebuddy

checking in on roxy, stay positive! keeping her in our prayers


----------



## Lunastar

Roxy is such fighter. My prayers are continuing.


----------

